# What Car do you own? or desire?



## imajica (12 October 2007)

Just a bit of social research to find out what drives the members of ASF!

are we all ford and holden loyalists or do we favour the european models?

should be an interesting survey!
First the car you own, and then state your ideal automobile.

I'll go first,


1. Peugeot 407 (2005 - executive)

2. Audi R8


----------



## roland (12 October 2007)

I have a Mazda 1993 RX-7, Black, Twin Turbo

Desire Car????? mmmm, actually I am happy with the RX-7, maybe a Hummer H2 SUT - good for stepping over traffic


----------



## SevenFX (12 October 2007)

This is what I have to drive on the weekdays, till the weekend comes, thank(s) god for the weekends LOL


----------



## roland (12 October 2007)

imajica said:


> Just a bit of social research to find out what drives the members of ASF!
> 
> are we all ford and holden loyalists or do we favour the european models?
> 
> ...




Hey, there is no Mazda, Ferrari, or Lambo on the list????? - there are probably some Porsche type high rollers out there as well


----------



## imajica (12 October 2007)

sorry the poll is limited to only ten options


----------



## adobee (12 October 2007)

SL500 & SL500


----------



## Dukey (12 October 2007)

I have a nissan campervan BUT - I reckon Subies are great.

Subaru makes awesome, solid reliable cars - and they are essentially a water cooled VW beetle engine!!!!!..


----------



## Sir Burr (12 October 2007)

Anything with a "new car smell" would be nice :


----------



## kgee (12 October 2007)

and bring back the bench seat


----------



## >Apocalypto< (12 October 2007)

Car I hope to be driving sooner then later

Mitsubishi GTO super car, all wheel drive, v6, twin tubo, twin intercooled.

with a couple of mods, 11.5 seconds to a quater mile is very achievable!


----------



## insider (12 October 2007)

This is what I want... Lotus EXIGE


----------



## insider (12 October 2007)

adobee said:


> SL500 & SL500




Not a bad car at all


----------



## insider (12 October 2007)

Its interesting how Lexus is the only luxury car brand there....


----------



## buggalug (12 October 2007)

kgee said:


> and bring back the bench seat




hehe  I miss my HQ Holden, it was my first car. Bench seats and 3 on the tree,  used to get 8 people in it easy in high school!
http://www.uniquecarsandparts.com.au/car_info_holden_hq.htm


----------



## spooly74 (12 October 2007)

Go on then, I`ll have this one


----------



## BIG BWACULL (12 October 2007)

I'm a holden man  Mambo Sandman
But i'm driving the next pic now LOL or is it the other way round i forget


----------



## Pat (12 October 2007)

I like tanks, sure a sports car is nice, but I think most people are compensating for something.
How about adventure!
Toyota 78 series Troopy for me 
At the moment I drive a Hilux 4WD. Also ride a Yamaha WR250F. I love dirt bikes, 4WD's and the bush, can't beat it!


----------



## >Apocalypto< (12 October 2007)

insider said:


> This is what I want... Lotus EXIGE




that Lotus is off the planet!

unbelievable! 

Another beauty

*Mercedes SLR*


----------



## imajica (12 October 2007)

My car looks like this, except for the fact it is a bronze colour


----------



## prawn_86 (12 October 2007)

either of these 2 would get me from A to B


----------



## Buster (12 October 2007)

Hey ASF'ers,

Two Benz's and a 67' Triumph.. the wife has a Ford, which is the only manufacturer on the list..

Most desired?? Aston Martin (any.. ) or the Benz SLR.. 

Regards,

Buster


----------



## wavepicker (12 October 2007)

1968 Z28 Chevrolet Camaro- 427 HPBig Block Engine . The only subsitute for cubic inches, is more cubic inches


----------



## nizar (12 October 2007)

Sports: Porsche 911 Turbo coupe, BMW M6 convertible, Aston Martin DB9 (in gunmetal grey).

4WD: Cayenne Turbo (in black), Range Rover Vogue (in white).

Luxury: Maserati Quattroporte.

I would like another luxury car to give a more fairer allocation to each category but, unfortunately, my garage can only house 6 cars.

It probably would be a 7-series. I have a thing for beemers.


----------



## BSD (12 October 2007)

What year Turbo and DB9, Nizar?


----------



## YELNATS (12 October 2007)

imajica said:


> are we all ford and holden loyalists or do we favour the european models?
> 
> should be an interesting survey!
> First the car you own, and then state your ideal automobile.




Owned a European car for 3 years, Audi A4, very disappointing, very expensive to maintain, traded it in when the head gasket blew!

Can't beat Japanese cars for style, quality or reliability, either Honda, Mazda or Toyota. Currently drive Honda Euro, but lust after a Lexus IS250.


----------



## nizar (12 October 2007)

BSD said:


> What year Turbo and DB9, Nizar?




Hi BSD,

If you are serious then im VERY flattered.

That list was under "desire" not "own".

Although it sounds like you have a decent collection yourself.


----------



## BSD (12 October 2007)

OK Nizar 

I don't drive much, so don't have a collection. Only a well powered saloon. 

Some mates have some of the cars you mention (DB9, Vogue, 96 Turbo) but I was interested in the latest Turbo. A few mates have new 911s (in a bull market they are becoming passe) but I am yet to have a go in the new Turbo.  

I love the look of the new Maserati Granturismo 

I have to note a soft spot for muscle - LOVE the Camaro Wavepicker!

But personally with $300+ to spend on a toy, I would prefer a boat.


----------



## Pat (12 October 2007)

wavepicker said:


> 1968 Z28 Chevrolet Camaro- 427 HPBig Block Engine . The only subsitute for cubic inches, is more cubic inches



That looks awesome, nothing better than a hotrod, anything pre 1980, apart from a 1982 series II RX7.


----------



## Pager (12 October 2007)

1975 Triumph Stag.

Love it to bits, terrible reputation but the sound is as sexy as you get, as for looks IMO, the Stag is stunning.

Cheers

Pager


----------



## onemore (12 October 2007)

81 model mitza Van, I would love the 83 model because its got 5 on the tree.


----------



## hypnotic (12 October 2007)

My Dream Car at this moment is the new BMW M3... !!!!!!!!!!!

**drools**


----------



## Pat (12 October 2007)

This is a nice car... VW fast back, imagine smoking a HSV with one of these. Just needs a Porsche boxer stapped in the rear.


----------



## Julia (12 October 2007)

Sorry to break into your fantasies, guys, but may I ask for some practical suggestions, please?

I'm thinking about a new station wagon.  Currently drive a pretty old Mazda 626 Hatch with its back seats folded down to form flat deck.  I need to transport large dog, plus frequently fill it up with branches etc to take to the tip.  The problem is that the dog hair blankets the whole car five minutes after it has been vacuumed, so I thought if I could contain the dog in the tailgate part of a station wagon it would be better.  Would this actually work or would the damn hair still fly everywhere if she shakes herself?  I'm a bit reluctant to get a nice new vehicle just to fill it with dog hair and scratches from branches.

If a station wagon would work what breeds can you recommend?

P.S.  The nicest car I ever drove was a Merc 350 SL.  Very old fashioned now, but so lovely at the time.


----------



## Aargh! (12 October 2007)

Hi to all the attention seekers,
I drive a '95 Commodore. Std luxury equipment includes:
  - Automatic climate control (manual wind-down windows)
  - Re-tractable seatbelts
  - Adjustable view mirrors
  - Rear window de-fogger
  - Interior light that illuminates when a door is open (such a cool gadget)
Recent Upgrades/Modifications include:
  - New hub cap (lost one somewhere, doesn't match of course)
  - New front left indicator bulb and back right 15/20W 12V stop lamp
  - Re-conditioned air filter (removed and dirt tapped out)
  - Windscreen washer additive to windscreen washer water bottle
Close to the best thing to get me from A to B. I dont have the urge to prove/advertise my success or wealth.
Dream car would be the McLaren F1 (race spec).


----------



## Pat (12 October 2007)

Julia said:


> Sorry to break into your fantasies, guys, but may I ask for some practical suggestions, please?
> 
> I'm thinking about a new station wagon.  Currently drive a pretty old Mazda 626 Hatch with its back seats folded down to form flat deck.  I need to transport large dog, plus frequently fill it up with branches etc to take to the tip.  The problem is that the dog hair blankets the whole car five minutes after it has been vacuumed, so I thought if I could contain the dog in the tailgate part of a station wagon it would be better.  Would this actually work or would the damn hair still fly everywhere if she shakes herself?  I'm a bit reluctant to get a nice new vehicle just to fill it with dog hair and scratches from branches.
> 
> ...



Perhaps a dual cab ute would help. Very convenient and your dog could ride in the tray, with a canopy on the tray it will keep your pooch safe and out of the elements. All you need is broom to deal with the hair, in the good old days we used a hose.


----------



## drmb (13 October 2007)

Holden Calais does me. I like the 2 keys for different drivers, remembers each one's seat position and radio stations, etc. It's Mica Champaign Green, which is environmentally friendly, isn't it? (PS Julia we have 2 Japanese Spitz(es?) which shed white hair, but we just chuck em in the back anyway, and we have a trailer to haul branches to the tip.)


----------



## vishalt (13 October 2007)

Dad's: 






Mine: 






Courtesy of the stock market!


----------



## Flying Fish (13 October 2007)

Bring back the pedal car lol


----------



## drmb (13 October 2007)

Aargh! said:


> Hi to all the attention seekers,
> I drive a '95 Commodore. Std luxury equipment includes:
> - Automatic climate control (manual wind-down windows)
> - Re-tractable seatbelts
> ...




Sounds OK to me, apart from the air filter. 

BTW, probably the most sensible financial advice you can give someone - is don't invest in a car! Or at least a regular daily hack. I would just caution to change oil and filters regularly, you can get really cheap at Autoparts or SupaCheap. As well as the Calais i used to own from new a 1987 Mitsi Magna TN s/w, ran fault-free for 330,000 km and sold it to my brother a year ago for $1. He now has put another 30000k on it but it is getting a little tired up the hills. Used to do all my own servicing after 100000 service. Never had a prob. 

_Quote from Julia - If a station wagon would work what breeds can you recommend?_

Julia, the dogs used to go in the back with a cargo barrier, no probs. The back is big enough to carry a refrigerator or a wardrobe, with the door closed. Amazing space as it is front wheel drive.


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2007)

I'm on two feet and a heart beat right now, but this is where I'm headed:


----------



## SevenFX (13 October 2007)

kennas said:


> I'm on two feet and a heart beat right now, but this is where I'm headed:




What type of sailing vessel is that Kennas, and have you picked out that one for any reason...

Also did you get your coxswain certificate or are you just going straight for your Master5.

SevenFX


----------



## Sean K (13 October 2007)

SevenFX said:


> What type of sailing vessel is that Kennas, and have you picked out that one for any reason...
> 
> Also did you get your coxswain certificate or are you just going straight for your Master5.
> 
> SevenFX



Looks like a boat to me. Maybe a Ketch. I like a sailing vessel with the master cabin at the rear. Would possibly prefer a cat to get in closer to shore....

No qualifications yet. I believe that you only need them if you are taking passengers....

I did do sailing as a subject at uni many moons ago, but that was sailing dingies...

I've spent many a day on boats diving around the world but never owned one. 

Maybe once we move from the second biggest desert city on the globe....


----------



## SevenFX (13 October 2007)

kennas said:


> Would possibly prefer a cat to get in closer to shore....
> 
> No qualifications yet. I believe that you only need them if you are taking passengers....




Yes true a Cat would be best for close proximity to shore n shallow waters.

As far as coxswains cert goes, you right you won't need one if there are no paying passangers onboard, though IMO it would be essential to skipper anything out in open waters...

Found a cat below looking for new skipper.
http://www.paritetboat.com/glassbottomboats_gallery.htm

SevenFX


----------



## grubadoo (13 October 2007)

Is that a hydrofoil???


----------



## SevenFX (13 October 2007)

grubadoo said:


> Is that a hydrofoil???




Is what a Hydrafoil...Where ????? Yes it was, and no it isn't now... lol

Or are you talkin about the last picture, as that's definetly a Cat.

SevenFX


----------



## grubadoo (13 October 2007)

Desiring this....


----------



## marklar (13 October 2007)

Drive a modified one of these:





want:





m.


----------



## son of baglimit (13 October 2007)

cars.....................yawn.

i dont bother anymore.
my last car was totalled 11.5 years ago by some red light runner - and tho i have driven since, my location & job make it soooooo unnecessary to drive anymore. i walk everywhere, or use multiple forms of public transport to go where i need. theres a lot to be said for living close to the city. the initial costs of buying are certainly more, but i imagine my weekly outgoings are a lot less than some poor bugga out in the 'burbs.

financially, i dont have petrol bills, rego bills, insurance bills, repair bills, maintenance bills, cleaning bills, and where does that saved $$$ go to..........
one guess.

p.s. the mrs drives, she takes the kids where they need, she does the big weekly shopping.


----------



## nizar (13 October 2007)

son of baglimit said:


> cars.....................yawn.
> 
> i dont bother anymore.
> my last car was totalled 11.5 years ago by some red light runner - and tho i have driven since, my location & job make it soooooo unnecessary to drive anymore. i walk everywhere, or use multiple forms of public transport to go where i need. theres a lot to be said for living close to the city. the initial costs of buying are certainly more, but i imagine my weekly outgoings are a lot less than some poor bugga out in the 'burbs.
> ...




son of baglimit.
You disgust me! LOL :

Grubadoo and Marklar.
Great taste there; keep up the good work


----------



## websman (13 October 2007)

I drive a Ford F150 supercab truck


----------



## jeromejf (13 October 2007)

Mine would be the ferari modena 360 IN RED


----------



## Flying Fish (13 October 2007)

I just catch a cab!! No hassles with rego cops or all the other **** that motorist cop nowdays :


----------



## Kathmandu (13 October 2007)

One of these would be nice, and not overly expensive

Dave


----------



## Flying Fish (13 October 2007)

lol ok my car is convertble 69 musty with a worked 289


----------



## Whiskers (13 October 2007)

I use trains, buses and taxis for the main part. So I just have a little runnabout.

I can't find a picture anywhere, but my runabout is a 1985 Suzuki Carry ute, the four cyclinder 970cc model. Just fitted new rings, bearings, brakes, clutch etc and intend to customize her a little. Great nippy, economical runabout and no reversing into parks. Just drive in and turn and stop. 

Instead of wolf whistles etc, when I stop at an intersection or roundabout I often get little kids, yelling out "Mummy, look at that funny little truck".  

I'm still trying to think of a name to call he. The best I've come up with so far is a littly corny... Little Sue.

Not sure whether I'm going to buy another car, but if I did it would probably be an upmarket mazda. Had Mazda Bravo 4x4 before. Fantastic and reliable motors.


----------



## theasxgorilla (14 October 2007)

Own a BMW 325 Ci (very satisfied)....wouldn't mind one of the new 3 series (I suspect I would become even more satisfied) or a Porsche Boxter S, Cayman or if we're really talking _satisfaction_ a 911...those Germans can make a car.  Was down in Nice during the week and saw and Audi R8 parked in a the street...black...gorgeous...I mean, if I had to, of course I could take an Audi


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> Was down in Nice during the week and saw and Audi R8 parked in a the street...black...gorgeous...I mean, if I had to, of course I could take an Audi



Thinking of this myself when I get home Gorilla! Noice!!!!  Of course, goes well against my principles of being a low impact human but heck, I'm human!!!  LOL


----------



## CanOz (14 October 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> Own a BMW 325 Ci (very satisfied)....wouldn't mind one of the new 3 series (I suspect I would become even more satisfied) or a Porsche Boxter S, Cayman or if we're really talking _satisfaction_ a 911...those Germans can make a car.  Was down in Nice during the week and saw and Audi R8 parked in a the street...black...gorgeous...I mean, if I had to, of course I could take an Audi





Here in China they really like the German vehicles. Everyhwere you look there are A4's, A6's, and the odd A8. There are dozens of Q7's in this city as well as Porsche Cayenne's. New BMW's and Merc's are too numerous to count, like the A4's and A6's. 

Personally, if have the spare cash when i move back to OZ, i would just love to have a new GTS. To me, nothing beats the new Australian V8 sedans, they are rarer than the German vehicles, and the new ones are a world class machine.

It would be a nice step up from the last car i owned.

Cheers,


----------



## nizar (14 October 2007)

kennas said:


> Thinking of this myself when I get home Gorilla! Noice!!!!  Of course, goes well against my principles of being a low impact human but heck, I'm human!!!  LOL




Wow, nice one Kennas.
After all, what's 300k ey 

But in a league where you can get a 911 Turbo or a DB9 for about the same money, Audi would be 3rd on my wish list.


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2007)

nizar said:


> Wow, nice one Kennas.
> After all, what's 300k ey
> 
> But in a league where you can get a 911 Turbo or a DB9 for about the same money, Audi would be 3rd on my wish list.



Second hand A/S8 is anywhere between 120-250K. I doubt Rach will allow me, and I'll probably have to choose a nice pushy from Cash Converters.


----------



## 1750 (15 October 2007)

not a fan of modern cars, you lose half your investment as soon as you drive out the door. Plus most have neautral handling that requires little driver input other than to try and correct massive understeer at speed...... 
classic sports or muscle cars are my favourite.
own a 68 GTV alfa - a 72 Dino 246 Ferrari (currently undergoing restoration) - 
Pending how well trading goes over the next year I want to acquire a 67/68 mustang fastback.
At least with the classics the value goes up as well


----------



## arminius (15 October 2007)

our pajero goes well in the scrub and on stocko beach
would love n audi rs4, and those aston martins are sexy... would be happy having to walk to the beach.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (15 October 2007)

arminius said:


> our pajero goes well in the scrub and on stocko beach
> would love n audi rs4, and those aston martins are sexy... would be happy having to walk to the beach.




Why walk when you can ride  (Yes i have used that pic before its 100% recycled, the pun just appeared


----------



## sam76 (15 October 2007)

The Clio is what I own -Chipped, Exhaust (not rice) and other go fast bits have been added.

The Shelby is what I want.


----------



## Aargh! (19 July 2008)

I currently find myself in a pickle... 

I live in Dubai where cars and fuel are cheap, the latter 28 cents a litre. So being a responsible person I want something that will use excessive amounts of fuel to go fast... 

My budget allows me to get most things, not sure if new or second hand yet. I wouldn't mind an 05 BMW M3 however my budget wont allow me to get a new one. 

So I want to throw the question out there to fellow posters what sports/performance car in the same league (price and performance) would you consider buying?


----------



## jtb (19 July 2008)

Aargh! said:


> I currently find myself in a pickle...
> 
> I live in Dubai where cars and fuel are cheap, the latter 28 cents a litre. So being a responsible person I want something that will use excessive amounts of fuel to go fast...
> 
> ...




Nice position to be in bro

I'm an old school Mopar man at heart but surely you want something a bit cooler than a BMW?

Have you thought Audi?

http://images.europeancarweb.com/images/0703_ec_01_z+audi_rs4_mtm+front_view.jpg


----------



## Aargh! (19 July 2008)

jtb said:


> Nice position to be in bro
> 
> I'm an old school Mopar man at heart but surely you want something a bit cooler than a BMW?
> 
> ...




Yeah I still think the M3 is a very nice car. 

Yes an Audi rs4 would be awesome however it may be stretching the budget. I have seen a Audi B7 RS 4, 2006 for $AUS 75,000. Tempting...


----------



## jtb (19 July 2008)

Aargh! said:


> Yeah I still think the M3 is a very nice car.




Yeah sorry mate that was a bit dismissive wasn't it, they are very smart.

I was in the city a couple of weeks ago sipping some tall Belgian ales and actually commented on the number of black M3's I saw going past (all driven by spiffy looking upwardly mobile guys, 25-35)

Struck me a bit like turning 40 and buying a Harley you know.

B7 sounds cool, wasn't that what they used in one of the 'Transporter' films?


----------



## Aargh! (19 July 2008)

jtb said:


> Yeah sorry mate that was a bit dismissive wasn't it, they are very smart.
> 
> I was in the city a couple of weeks ago sipping some tall Belgian ales and actually commented on the number of black M3's I saw going past (all driven by spiffy looking upwardly mobile guys, 25-35)
> 
> ...




Yeah I fit into that group... You may have changed my mind on that one actually...

In the first transporter its a BMW 750, number 2 a Audi R8. Just checked the new price of an RS4 and its $AUS 83,000! Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## theasxgorilla (19 July 2008)

Corvette C6.  Slick 'mobile.


----------



## J.B.Nimble (19 July 2008)

Hmmm... has to be a classic.... Always fancied one of these since I first saw one as a kid - the car that is... OK so it wasn't the convertible but I was absolutely taken by lines drawn in car heaven. Has to be the Karman Ghia in an early sixties incarnation... Needs the long scarf blowing in the breeze to complete the look of course...


----------



## Muschu (19 July 2008)

Recognise the avatar? [Just sold it]
Currently we have a Commodore and a Prado.


----------



## Craze0123 (19 July 2008)

My current Vehicle....and Joe your Poll does not include JEEP ;DDD


----------



## Mofra (19 July 2008)

Own a BMW 318i (a few years old)

Happy with German cars, would prefer an M5.


----------



## nunthewiser (19 July 2008)

owns a cupla cars , but the one that gives me the biggest enjoyment gotta be the ole VC V8 valiant regal  ...... the thing in better condition than me and a lot easier on the eyes too


----------



## basilio (13 July 2021)

Why are Rolls Royces so expensive ?

Individual luxury at the very best quality. Very interesting insight into the creative detail around the car.


----------



## wayneL (14 July 2021)

basilio said:


> Why are Rolls Royces so expensive ?
> 
> Individual luxury at the very best quality. Very interesting insight into the creative detail around the car.




A good client of mine owns a Bentley Continental. I got aroused just riding in the passenger seat. Awesome vehicle on the same level as the Roller.

I have two loves in my garage, a Range Rover and a Defender 90 TD5. The interesting thing is that the 90 is appreciating at the same rate the RR is depreciating LOL


----------



## sptrawler (14 July 2021)

wayneL said:


> A good client of mine owns a Bentley Continental. I got aroused just riding in the passenger seat. Awesome vehicle on the same level as the Roller.
> 
> I have two loves in my garage, a Range Rover and a Defender 90 TD5. The interesting thing is that the 90 is appreciating at the same rate the RR is depreciating LOL



TD5 OMG, they were a weird one, independent fuel pump injector modules, way too complicated. I had the 300TDi simple like me. 🤣

You will have a great time next May, Pommie $hit box day at Gingin, i'll buy you a beer at the pub.  

We can wander around all the old pommie cars on display and listen to them rusting.🤣


----------



## wayneL (14 July 2021)

sptrawler said:


> TD5 OMG, they were a weird one, independent fuel pump injector modules, way too complicated. I had the 300TDi simple like me. 🤣
> 
> You will have a great time next May, Pommie $hit box day at Gingin, i'll buy you a beer at the pub.
> 
> We can wander around all the old pommie cars on display and listen to them rusting.🤣



Gingin eh?

Keep me informed man, I will be there... Second round on me


----------



## sptrawler (14 July 2021)

wayneL said:


> Gingin eh?
> 
> Keep me informed man, I will be there... Second round on me



Yes it's on every year in May, 'British Car Day' everything from mini's to Rollers, we usually go there it's a great day out.   I'll take the Royal Enfield up there, no one will know it's made in India.🤪


----------

